# First Look At The New Superman Movie



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

http://gizmodo.com/5827684/first-look-of-the-badass-new-superman

Henry Cavill is going to be an awesome superman!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

By the looks of it Erik seems to agree


----------



## spanky (May 29, 2011)

tHE REAL SUPER MAN ID DEAD,CHRISTOPHER REAVES PROVED HE WAS THE REAL SUPERMAN BY THE WAY HE BATTLED ON AFTER HIS HORRIFIC INJURY.GOD BLESS HIM.


----------

